# 2017 Mug Sale Open



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

2017 Mug sales are OPEN!!!

Please use this thread for any discussion related to the mug sales.

I suggest reading the entire post first, then go to the shopping cart. The cart doesn't have pictures (low budget operation :biggrin: ), but you can select and add products from its sidebar.

If you encounter any problems, or something doesn't work right in the shopping cart, don't panic!  We'll get it fixed.  Post here, PM me, email me (address in my profile) or if it's urgent, call me (phone number in my profile).
*
ALTERNATE SHIPPING ADDRESSES:* The shopping cart does not have provision for different billing and shipping addresses. If you need it shipped somewhere else, PM me and I'll manually make the change. I try to ship quickly, so please let me know about an address change right after you place the order.

If you RESERVED A MUG, that's what I'll ship to you. There are a few mugs not reserved, and you may order an additional mug, but you'll get a random number. 

As always, thanks for your support!


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks again to [profile]zaqdesigns[/profile] for a great logo, AND for designing our new sticker.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 16, 2017)

WhooHoo! Ordered. Everything worked great. 

Thanks Jeff!

(LOL Can't believe I'm the first to post!)


----------



## Herb G (Jan 16, 2017)

In the thread showing the products, the 3XL pocket Tee-shirt says $14.
When you add it to the cart, it comes up $19.
Is that correct?


----------



## LouCee (Jan 16, 2017)

I ordered and did not have any issues with the cart, everything worked.

Thank you!


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

Herb G said:


> In the thread showing the products, the 3XL pocket Tee-shirt says $14.
> When you add it to the cart, it comes up $19.
> Is that correct?



It's $19. I'll make that fix.


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

OK, t-shirt prices in the thread have been corrected to match the cart. Sorry, that was a late night cut/paste error.  Creating that sale post is tedious.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 16, 2017)

OK I placed my order this morning. How come my mug is not here this afternoon??  Whats up with that???:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Herb G (Jan 16, 2017)

Order placed, went right thru. No problems here.
Thanks Jeff. You deserve a raise. 

Spent the rest of my Christmas money. :redface:


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

Friends, just a reminder. The shirts and pint glasses are add-on items. You need to buy a mug to get those. The math doesn't work for shipping if we sell those without a mug.

Unfortunately, the lightweight cart we use doesn't provide the logic needed to prohibit that. We depend on you :biggrin:

THANKS!


----------



## Brian G (Jan 16, 2017)

Mugged and glassed.

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2017)

email sent with page view captures.  Sorry to be a pain, Jeff!!!!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 16, 2017)

Pardon my lack of forum activity, but are there not hat sales this year?


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

ed4copies said:


> email sent with page view captures.  Sorry to be a pain, Jeff!!!!



I've responded Ed. My theory is a cookie issue.

Sorry you're having trouble. Other orders have been without issue, so my assumption is that it may be specific to the computer you're using.  This is the last year we'll be using this cart software, as it's being discontinued. In the future we'll have a more robust shopping cart that can deal with every conceivable situation. This one is good 98% of the time, but I realize that when you're in the 2% it's annoying!


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Pardon my lack of forum activity, but are there not hat sales this year?



No hats this year.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 16, 2017)

jeff said:


> Cmiles1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon my lack of forum activity, but are there not hat sales this year?
> ...


 

Ok. Mine from last year is still in fantastic shape


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2017)

jeff said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > email sent with page view captures.  Sorry to be a pain, Jeff!!!!
> ...




I am NOT annoyed---I'm THRILLED--This one is your problem (now solved)----not one I have to SOLVE!!   

Thanks for your assistance, the order went through fine, using my phone. (the first order EVER placed with my phone)!!


----------



## allunn (Jan 16, 2017)

Order placed. Thanks so much Jeff for all you continue to do.
Tony


----------



## tbroye (Jan 16, 2017)

Done and paid for.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## TonyL (Jan 16, 2017)

Done and donated! Thank you.


----------



## socdad (Jan 16, 2017)

Order placed, thanks ...


----------



## Monty (Jan 16, 2017)

Done. No problems in ordering.


----------



## Scott (Jan 16, 2017)

Done!  Thanks Jeff!

Scott.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 16, 2017)

Order placed.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 16, 2017)

All done....looking forward to having my coffee in it tomorrow morning

Isn't it 'Internationals First' this time??:biggrin:


----------



## papaturner (Jan 16, 2017)

Soooooooo easy I could do it.:biggrin:


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks Jeff!  Order placed.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm in. Looking forward to adding to the collection.


----------



## CREID (Jan 16, 2017)

Done!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 16, 2017)

Done.


----------



## RMOrud (Jan 16, 2017)

Ordered with no problems.  Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 16, 2017)

*I did manage*

I managed to place the order with no problems as soon as I figured out where to click to get the numbered mug...the rest was easy.


----------



## mark james (Jan 16, 2017)

Short Mug and a Shirt!  I'm in!


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

skiprat said:


> All done....looking forward to having my coffee in it tomorrow morning
> 
> Isn't it 'Internationals First' this time??:biggrin:



I will ask the postmaster to put it on the fastest boat!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 16, 2017)

Jeff meant to say row boat:biggrin:


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 17, 2017)

Ordered, once I found the numbered mug click button!  Even figured out ordering the extra stuff.
And Jeff, thank you for all the extra goodies - koozie and sticker!!!!  Just like ordering from those other vendors that include candy and stuff!!
Most of all, thank you for the start of another Bash and all you and the volunteers do to make it a great part of being a member of IAP>.
Now I have to sit and wait by the mailbox.
Gordon


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2017)

Glad it's going reasonably smoothly. Thanks for the great support!

The POCKET t-shirts were sort of an experiment to gauge demand, and we don't have very many. We do have enough for orders to this point, but we will run out pretty quickly. Plenty of the plain ones though. 

I hope you find the shirt colors good looking. I asked a number of people for opinions, and I was convinced to drop the wine and gold scheme I was planning on and go with these two. Total coincidence that the NBA champion Cleveland Cavaliers have a wine and gold color scheme too. :biggrin: 

I'll start shipping these toward the end of the week. My goal is to get as much of the shipping wrapped up by the end of January as possible so I can actually pay a little attention to the Bash this year.


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Jeff meant to say row boat:biggrin:



I expect he's probably almost a half mile out in the lake by now. I only saw one oar.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 17, 2017)

I saw Ed had an issue and tried the cookies thing...still getting the same issue after entering shipping and IAP username...

Unknown Cart Error - Please Try Again

Very informative error message, just like Windows errors are.   Just wondered if anyone else had an issue today?
4349


----------



## zaqdesigns (Jan 17, 2017)

jeff said:


> Thanks again to [profile]zaqdesigns[/profile] for a great logo, AND for designing our new sticker.



My pleasure. Glad they turned out really nicely.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 17, 2017)

I did mine earlier, I hope I did it correctly.  
The process was smooth, quick and easy!
That was a quick hunnerd!!  Whoa!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 18, 2017)

Order placed...Another great year of IAP!


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 18, 2017)

Order placed. Can't wait.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 18, 2017)

I was going to go with the grey cup, but my collection is strictly for viewing, and that red and black is bringing sexy back to the cupboard!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 18, 2017)

Haha, I agree with you Derek. I kinda wish the numbered ones were like that, or if I could have afforded both....:biggrin:

Maybe I'll win the Lottery before Jeff sells out....


Oh.....and stay in the closet please...we don't want to know about your sordid kinky secret life....:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 18, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Haha, I agree with you Derek. I kinda wish the numbered ones were like that, or if I could have afforded both....:biggrin:
> 
> Maybe I'll win the Lottery before Jeff sells out....
> 
> ...





 If you have one of these you can put your own numbers on the bottom of your cup. :biggrin:


----------



## Herb G (Jan 18, 2017)

Dalecamino said:


> If you have one of these you can put your own numbers on the bottom of your cup. :biggrin:



So, you're going with #3, right?:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 18, 2017)

Herb G said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > If you have one of these you can put your own numbers on the bottom of your cup. :biggrin:
> ...


 Nope! :redface: I wanted to, but other fingers were faster than mine. I settled for #8 which, actually should have been #88


----------



## CREID (Jan 18, 2017)

Dalecamino said:


> Herb G said:
> 
> 
> > Dalecamino said:
> ...



Just call me "Twinkle Fingers". :biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ordered, paid, broke, done and dusted.


----------



## bmac (Jan 19, 2017)

*Mug ordered*

Mug ordered, also got pint glass, another great year in the making.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## jsolie (Jan 20, 2017)

Order placed!


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 20, 2017)

My order went through just fine
Thanks...


----------



## scotirish (Jan 22, 2017)

*Jeff, sorry, but I have clicked on every "shopping cart" or "cart" I have come across.  So far no reaction from any.  Don't know what I am doing incorrect.  HELP!*


----------



## allmaclean (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks Jeff,

Everything received in good order today. Will be in use tomorrow.

Best

Allan


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2017)

allmaclean said:


> Thanks Jeff,
> 
> Everything received in good order today. Will be in use tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Allan!


----------



## TonyL (Jan 26, 2017)

Received 20 minutes ago and I am already enjoying a fresh cup of coffee. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 26, 2017)

Got my mug...everything's  GOOD.....

Thanks


----------



## JDennis (Jan 26, 2017)

I got mine today.  Looks really good.  Are you sending the coupon for the bottle of Jack Daniels separately?


----------



## Gregf (Jan 26, 2017)

Mine arrived today.
Great packaging.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jeff (Jan 27, 2017)

JDennis said:


> I got mine today.  Looks really good.  Are you sending the coupon for the bottle of Jack Daniels separately?



That must have fallen out of the box!


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 27, 2017)

Payday today so order is in for numbered mug and extras !!
40


----------



## wizard (Jan 27, 2017)

Jeff,
Got my order safe and sound.
Thanks so much for doing all of this !!
Doc


----------



## BobGast (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks Jeff, mine arrived safe and sound just a few minutes ago. I'm already having my coffee in my American International Rattlesnake Museum, Albuquerque NM cup but if I decide to make another pot of coffee it will be put to use today as well. 

As for the museum, I though that a rattlesnake is a rattlesnake but that museum really set that notion straight. I never realized that there were so many varieties of rattlesnakes before and none of them look friendly but a few of them looked downright mean and evil.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Jan 28, 2017)

Just Ordered mine. Thanks Jeff, for all you do and thanks to everyone else that makes this site second to none.


----------



## markgum (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you Jeff for your work.  Much appreciated.  Just running later and late but got my order in.


----------



## KenV (Jan 29, 2017)

Arrived again in perfect condition

Many thanks


Ken


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Jan 29, 2017)

*IAP Mugs*

Jeff:
Everything arrived Fri. just fine.
Very nice mug!
Thanks:
Dan


----------



## gimpy (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Jeff, received mine today, Thank you for ALL you do


----------



## jbg230 (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait for the questions about IAP when I'm drinking my morning coffee. I was going to get the glass too, but I didn't want the box to get all sloppy from the beer.    Thanks for a great forum!  -Jake


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks Jeff, I got mine today and everything was intact and perfect.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been Mugged and love it!  The pint glass will be in use daily!


----------



## markgum (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been Mugged and it has taken it's rightful place on shelf with others from years past.  Another great mug.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 3, 2017)

All arrived safe and sound yesterday.

Box arrived at coffee time. Quickly opened and enjoyed a home brewed Timmy's Dark roast.

Acouple of hours later, got to enjoy an nice pint of Red with some BBQ ribs.

It was a great day.


----------



## jeff (Feb 3, 2017)

We're getting town to the bottom of the mug pile. About 15 numbered and 6 of the small mugs remain. There are a few pint glasses, and some shirts as well. 

This is the last year for numbered mugs until at least our 15th anniversary in 2019. If you are wanting one, now's the time!


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Feb 3, 2017)

My hubby is sure going to enjoy homemade hot cocoa in this mug. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## hcpens (Feb 5, 2017)

Got order, one of the best mug design. Thanks for quality products.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you Jeff for such a quick turn around on the mug. My hubby loves his birthday gift!


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 6, 2017)

jeff said:


> We're getting town to the bottom of the mug pile. About 15 numbered and 6 of the small mugs remain. There are a few pint glasses, and some shirts as well.
> 
> This is the last year for numbered mugs until at least our 15th anniversary in 2019. If you are wanting one, now's the time!


 

Got mine and it's a beauty! Thanks for all you do Jeff!
By the way just curious as to why the numbered mugs are being stopped?

Wayne


----------



## jeff (Feb 6, 2017)

Pete275 said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > We're getting town to the bottom of the mug pile. About 15 numbered and 6 of the small mugs remain. There are a few pint glasses, and some shirts as well.
> ...



Only because the reservation process and shipping specific mugs adds significant extra effort to the process. Time to take a little break.


----------



## RobS (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Jeff, is it too late to order a numbered mug?


----------



## jeff (Feb 12, 2017)

RobS said:


> Hi Jeff, is it too late to order a numbered mug?



Rob

Got your order and it's leaving Ohio tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## gotitjr (Feb 13, 2017)

Got my numbered mug (129) and pint glass? Just one question though, Is it normal for beverages to taste better while using them? :smile-big:


----------



## RobS (Feb 16, 2017)

So glad I bought my mug, thanks Jeff.  #126   

And cheers to the logo designer, you knocked it out of the park.

I think I'll wear my t-shirt to the craft fairs from now on.  Hopefully it starts a great conversation.

Next year I think we will need more pint glasses, can not believe you ran out, that is awesome!!!


----------



## RegisG (Feb 16, 2017)

Got my mug a few weeks ago and use it every morning.  It looks terrific and it keeps coffee warm longer.

Thank you,
Regis


----------



## jeff (Feb 16, 2017)

We have 5 numbered (large) and 6 unnumbered (small) mugs left.

Also a few plain (NO pocket) shirts remain.

4 L
5 XL
10 XXL
2 XXXXL

Click over to THIS THREAD to order.

*Anyone who has not received a mug they're expecting, PLEASE SPEAK UP!*


----------

